
Ordnance Survey releases digital map of Mars surface - goodcanadian
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35579849
======
simonturvey
That's awesome. And covers the area traveled by The Martian too. Just spent
rather too much time zooming in and out of interesting features!

